

Why do 0! and a^0 equal 1? - ColinWright
http://aperiodical.com/2014/02/why-do-0-factorial-and-a-to-the-0-equal-1/

======
gus_massa
The title filter ate the “!” in “0!” !

Correct title: “Why do 0! and a^0 equal 1?”

Alternative title: “Why do factorial(0) and a^0 equal 1?”

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed - I've returned and edited it, and the system kept the pling in the
edit. Thanks for the reminder that I need to check what HN does to headlines.

